# NINGBO | Baolong City | 200m | 39 fl | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

(a helipad for Zaz965)



















2021-05-12 by lizhengyu


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

zwamborn said:


> (a helipad for Zaz965)


I like this because it has helipad, round edges and residential buildings around


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By 鹿佶 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

structure above the soil


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By 鹿佶 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-09-22 by ningbobo123


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-14 by 鹿佶


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-11-30 by 鹿佶


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-26 by 功夫


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

these round edges are gorgeous


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-02-11 by 鹿佶


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-26 by njb003


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

is it too far from Ningbo central plaza?


----------

